

The Road to SaaS Revenue is Painfully Slow... - goldvine
http://www.smallhq.com/blog/the-road-to-saas-revenue-is-painfully-slow-are-you-prepared-for-it/

======
goldvine
This is the first article I've done in this format. I would love to hear
feedback on it :-)

